# Start Here > Guest Forum >  does Ron Paul have asperger's?

## pess

I came across a video on youtube and couldn't help but observe that Ron Paul has a lot of Asperger/HSP traits.

If you watch some of his interviews or speeches he is prone to getting overexcited and emotional. It almost seems like his brain in processing information much too fast for him to coherently express his thoughts- when you combine that with his obscure interests (Austrian Economics/Federal Reserve) that all leads to him coming across as some rambling eccentric to many people.

Anyway, is just me or does Ron Paul have a lot of Aspie or HSP traits? It's kinda weird I never noticed that before.

Rand Paul is far more conventional and a superior public speaker, but he isn't nearly as smart or interesting or influential as his father.

I'm digressing here, but where are all the INTERESTING politicans? What young person wants to follow political elections filled with a bunch of corporate guys in business suits?

----------


## specsaregood

> Anyway, is just me or does Ron Paul have a lot of Aspie or HSP traits? It's kinda weird I never noticed that before.


Not that I've seen:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperge...haracteristics



> It is characterized by qualitative impairment in social interaction, by stereotyped and restricted patterns of behavior, activities and interests, and by no clinically significant delay in cognitive development or general delay in language.[27] Intense preoccupation with a narrow subject, one-sided verbosity, restricted prosody, and physical clumsiness are typical of the condition


The guy knows a LOT of information from MANY subjects, not just Australian economics, heck that might be one of his more limited areas.  Physical clumsiness?  You gotta be kidding, the guy is near a jock.  And I don't recall many stories of him dropping babies.    Social interactions?  He has always seemed as one of the most outgoing personalities and friendly and entertaining in public settings.    I think you are suffering from confirmation bias.




> Rand Paul is far more conventional and a superior public speaker, but he isn't nearly as smart or interesting or influential as his father.


_"not nearly as smart"_?
Yeah, cuz they regularly admit dummies to Baylors honors program and to Duke medical school a full year early without even having to complete their bachelors degree.

As to "interesting", well _the interesting thing is_ it seems a lot of people disagree with you there:
http://www.bing.com/search?q=the+mos...an+in+politics

As to "influential", well that remains to be seen.  his father does have a few decades of a headstart on him.

----------


## Lucille

Pessimist, why don't you just ask Bryan or one of the other mods to help you access your account?  You have left several times, and always come back.   This is as silly as your question.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Winston, do not question or speak what you think . Ron Paul thinks 2+2=4 but it doesn't, it equals 5 or 6 or 7 ...winston.

----------


## VIDEODROME

At most, I think Ron gets flustered from trying to explain things like Peaceful Diplomacy to people like Sean Hannity ( who wonders if Ron threw that snowball at him?).  Along with that are the so-called debates he had to endure.  So maybe sometimes when the tiniest window of opportunity comes up where a question comes up that relates to his whole platform, he might overkill it a bit almost out of necessity. 

I mean so many freakin times the debate went around the candidates talking about Foreign Policy or Job Creation, then the moderator turns to Ron Paul with a question about gay marriage or any bull$#@! social politics.  They even had the nerve to ask everyone but Ron about Abortion in one of the debates which was such a dick move even the audience booed.

----------


## Ronin Truth

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&ved=0CBEQBSgA

----------


## willwash

imist?

----------


## Christian Liberty

As someone who does have Aspergers, I think it would be kind of cool if Ron did, but I doubt it.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I came across a video on youtube and couldn't help but observe that Ron Paul has a lot of Asperger/HSP traits.


Please post this video.






> If you watch some of his interviews or speeches he is prone to getting overexcited and emotional.


Please post these videos.  Any videos I've seen are from a man who is passionate, well-spoken, and speaking at a fairly normal pace.  I can see excitement/passion, so please define _over_excitement and cite examples.






> It almost seems like his brain in processing information much too fast for him to coherently express his thoughts-


Please post those videos.  The videos I see are from a man who speaks at a normal pace.





> I'm digressing here, but where are all the INTERESTING politicans? What young person wants to follow political elections filled with a bunch of corporate guys in business suits?


The goal of liberty minded people is not to necessarily cultivate and promote interesting personalities, let alone interesting politicians.  These ideas might be novel and, hence, interesting, but that is not the ultimate goal.
I don't care if a guy wears a business suit or a birthday suit.  If he leaves me to liberties that don't infringe on others, then I don't care how he carries on.




Your entire post sounds like you're describing a lot of political discussion shows on TV.  The hosts and guests engage in battles of increasing pitch, volume, interruptions, and histrionics, all designed to entertain an audience that just can't get enough.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pessimist, why don't you just ask Bryan or one of the other mods to help you access your account?  You have left several times, and always come back.   This is as silly as your question.


This ^^^




> imist?


Yes.

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm digressing here, but where are all the INTERESTING politicans? What young person wants to follow political elections filled with a bunch of corporate guys in business suits?


What interesting person wants to sic hundreds of millions of amateur psychiatrists on himself?  Only your typical, boring sociopathic narcissist could possibly see value in a deal like that.




> Pessimist, why don't you just ask Bryan or one of the other mods to help you access your account?  You have left several times, and always come back.   This is as silly as your question.


I suggested the other day you try logging into it.  You remember your previous password.  Have you tried it?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Not that I've seen:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperge...haracteristics
> 
> The guy knows a LOT of information from MANY subjects, not just Australian economics, heck that might be one of his more limited areas.  Physical clumsiness?  You gotta be kidding, the guy is near a jock.  And I don't recall many stories of him dropping babies.    Social interactions?  He has always seemed as one of the most outgoing personalities and friendly and entertaining in public settings.    I think you are suffering from confirmation bias.
> 
> 
> 
> _"not nearly as smart"_?*
> Yeah, cuz they regularly admit dummies to Baylors honors program and to Duke medical school a full year early without even having to complete their bachelors degree.
> ...


Not to diminish that achievement (it's a pretty good one), but being good at academics=/=being "smart".  American universities quite routinely produce dullards and ignoramouses, and many brilliant people have little to no schooling.  Remember our comrade Dr Krugman is a Nobel Laureate as well as famously foolish.  Tesla was a dropout from the not-so-famous and prestigious Graz University.

----------


## pess

> Not that I've seen:
> 
> The guy knows a LOT of information from MANY subjects, not just Australian economics, heck that might be one of his more limited areas.  Physical clumsiness?  You gotta be kidding, the guy is near a jock.  And I don't recall many stories of him dropping babies.    Social interactions?  He has always seemed as one of the most outgoing personalities and friendly and entertaining in public settings.    I think you are suffering from confirmation bias.
> 
> 
> 
> _"not nearly as smart"_?
> Yeah, cuz they regularly admit dummies to Baylors honors program and to Duke medical school a full year early without even having to complete their bachelors degree


Oh, I'm NOT saying he has Asperger's (I was just asking the question). I am saying based on the interviews and speeches I watched today (that's why I came here and started this thread) he appears to have TRAITS that are commonly associated with Asperger's (and even HSP's).

I would assume he is an NT personality type. I'm guessing an INTJ based on what I've seen and know about his beliefs.

I watched several videos, and just watched a one on one with Gloria Borger (sp?), and many of his mannerisms and vocal patterns seem very "aspie" to me. When he is speaking he can get very animated (excited) when he talking about a topic that interests him, and when irritated or threatened he becomes very emotional- this is just personal observation, but he seems very uneasy in an interview/speech type of environment. 

Like I said earlier- in his interviews, he is very high strung but seems to have trouble spontaneously articulating his thoughts.

As an HSP I can relate to that. I am not saying he is that, but he does have characteristics in my opinion.

As for Rand...I'm sure he's smart but I don't find him as appealing or interesting as his father.

----------


## pess

> What interesting person wants to sic hundreds of millions of amateur psychiatrists on himself?  Only your typical, boring sociopathic narcissist could possibly see value in a deal like that



if you want to draw in new (young) members into your movement, you're going to need an interesting and charismatic person to sell them your message. 

Rand Paul isn't that guy, imo.

----------


## acptulsa

> if you want to draw in new (young) members into your movement, you're going to need an interesting and charismatic person to sell them your message. 
> 
> Rand Paul isn't that guy, imo.


Young people are going to have to figure out why they're getting a far, far more raw deal than any generation for the last seventy years.  Once they do, we won't lack for them.

And they'll have developed a taste for statesmen, and an aversion for clowns in suits, too.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Young people are going to have to figure out why they're getting a far, far more raw deal than any generation for the last seventy years.  Once they do, we won't lack for them.
> 
> And they'll have developed a taste for statesmen, and an aversion for clowns in suits, too.


IMHO, the youngsters generally won't care much until the welfare gravy train crashes "for realz".  It's too easy to just turn off the Faux Nooz and forget about it, play on FedBook, etc.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> IMHO, the youngsters generally won't care much until the welfare gravy train crashes "for realz".  It's too easy to just turn off the Faux Nooz and forget about it, play on FedBook, etc.


I'm one of the youngsters who does care...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I watched several videos, and just watched a one on one with Gloria Borger (sp?), and many of his mannerisms and vocal patterns seem very "aspie" to me. When he is speaking he can get very animated (excited) when he talking about a topic that interests him, and when irritated or threatened he becomes very emotional- this is just personal observation, but he seems very uneasy in an interview/speech type of environment.



So you're bringing up a three year old video of Gloria Borger, a reporter who kept asking Paul the same question that he had already been answering for 20 years. 

CNN actually edited the eight minute video into two minutes, which was a news story in-and-of itself.  If this was ever actually a story to begin with, then it was resolved when CNN finally, and reluctantly, agreed to release the entire eight minute video.

The edited and unedited versions of the video are below, so people can judge for themselves.  Paul, in my opinion, actually gives very coherent  and professional answers, while Borger foolishly tells him to give back the money he made from newsletters published over 20 years ago.  Paul logically asks Borger who should receive the money, and she says "charity."

The interview actually shows Paul reacting calmly to Borger's amateurish baiting.  Borger, in my opinion, comes off as an unprofessional, almost like a college intern.

These standing interviews are typically no more than 10 minutes.  It naturally concludes at eight minutes, but the CNN editing might have one believe that Paul cut it short.  Borger also kept belaboring a point that had been answered 20 years ago; she also had no other questions, so the interview naturally concluded. 



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/1...n_1171462.html

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Oh, I'm NOT saying he has Asperger's (I was just asking the question).



No, you're not just "asking the question."  You purposely searched Ron Paul videos to troll, but you did not even have the nerve to post the video.  The pitiful thing is that this is the best you can do.  At least the other trolls put together something--anything.  You're so cowardly that you won't even log in with your old account. 

Your trolling on this board has been an abysmal failure.  You suck at--well, everything so far.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

In before the OP resorts to his usual and dramatic fakery of calling me a stalker.  He refuses to debate me and can't hack being trolled himself, so he'll resort to any diversion.  Ain't that right?

----------


## ctiger2

Ron's a genius and his mouth lags behind his mind from time to time. Especially as he's aged. His brain's jam packed with liberty and it's bursting out of him faster than he can physically handle it is all. People with Asperger/HSP are geniuses in some respect as well. Kinda like autism genius.

----------


## James Madison

> IMHO, the youngsters generally won't care much until the welfare gravy train crashes "for realz".  It's too easy to just turn off the Faux Nooz and forget about it, play on FedBook, etc.


I've recently come to the conclusion that the problem is too large to be fixed without a massive exodus or die-off of people in this country. 

A good example is the Black Death in the 14th Century. This wiped-out at least a third of Europe, with some Italian cities losing >80% of their population. So many people died that feudalism collapsed overnight, wages went up, and a middle class was eventually born. That led to the Renaissance and you know the rest...

My advice would be to take whatever you can get in the hopes it's enough to survive. It's every man for himself, people.

----------


## pess

> And they'll have developed a taste for statesmen, and an aversion for clowns in suits, too.



I'd love to see woman be the face of a revolutionary movement. I'm all about change: *Destroy, Erase, Improve is a mentality I subscribe to. 

The idea of a sophisticated, charismatic, highly intelligent, mysterious woman leading a movement and  demolishing the status quo is appealing to me. Someone who simultaneously seduces and frightens the corporate establishment. A woman who is the perfect hybrid of the sexy enchantress, the haughty bluestocking, and the nurturing mother.

Why a woman? Because she represents something novel. We are programmed to believe women can't lead or strategize or deal with pressure. If they go into politics they must think, act, and present themselves in a very specific manner in order to gain confidence, votes, and respect. They must dress and talk a certain way- they have to play a role. Male politicians treat them with condescension, and are instructed to handle them in particular way in debates.

I want to see a woman come out of nowhere, take hold of an idea, create a movement, and bedazzle, entice, and capture the attention and imagination of the nation.  She's not married nor does she have children, and no, she has no sapphic desires. She's a myth, a legend, a Goddess.

The bourgeois are ambivalent- they fear her but yet are so captivated they can't help but be caught up in the mass hysteria. The corpoate swine can't buy her or shut her down, but they can't resist making a profit off her mystical aura. The bible thumpers call her a witch and claim she practices black magic- she's satan incarnate in their eyes. The conspiracy theorists call her a reptilian, and the mass media are bemused and awe struck..

Men leading revolutionary movements always turn out genocidal. That's why it HAS to be a woman. That invididual is out there, somewhere. She has to be.

*Destroy Erase Improve is an album by Swedish extreme metal band Meshuggah. Highly recommended.

----------


## pess

> Ron's a genius and his mouth lags behind his mind from time to time. Especially as he's aged. His brain's jam packed with liberty and it's bursting out of him faster than he can physically handle it is all.


Yeah, I got the impression his brain is processing information faster than he can communicate. I bet he has a higher than average IQ 





> People with Asperger/HSP are geniuses in some respect as well. Kinda like autism genius.


Well, I'm an HSP and I'm probably borderline retarded.

I can't post any links but google this: Top Ten Myths About Highly Sensitive Persons (it should be the first link "blogspot")

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'd love to see woman be the face of a revolutionary movement. I'm all about change: *Destroy, Erase, Improve is a mentality I subscribe to. 
> 
> The idea of a sophisticated, charismatic, highly intelligent, mysterious woman leading a movement and  demolishing the status quo is appealing to me. Someone who simultaneously seduces and frightens the corporate establishment. A woman who is the perfect hybrid of the sexy enchantress, the haughty bluestocking, and the nurturing mother.
> 
> Why a woman? Because she represents something novel. We are programmed to believe women can't lead or strategize or deal with pressure. If they go into politics they must think, act, and present themselves in a very specific manner in order to gain confidence, votes, and respect. They must dress and talk a certain way- they have to play a role. Male politicians treat them with condescension, and are instructed to handle them in particular way in debates.
> 
> I want to see a woman come out of nowhere, take hold of an idea, create a movement, and bedazzle, entice, and capture the attention and imagination of the nation.  She's not married nor does she have children, and no, she has no sapphic desires. She's a myth, a legend, a Goddess.
> 
> The bourgeois are ambivalent- they fear her but yet are so captivated they can't help but be caught up in the mass hysteria. The corpoate swine can't buy her or shut her down, but they can't resist making a profit off her mystical aura. The bible thumpers call her a witch and claim she practices black magic- she's satan incarnate in their eyes. The conspiracy theorists call her a reptilian, and the mass media are bemused and awe struck..
> ...

----------


## pess

NorthCarolinaLiberty- I tried "debating" you before; it didn't take me long to realize that we were looking at issues from an entirely different dimension. It's obvious we have a completely different communication style. This has more to do with personality differences, I think.

I have no idea why you did all that research on that video. I only mentioned it because it  was the most recent RP video I had watched. His vocal patterns/mannerisms in that interview were consistent with the other vids I had watched. *shrug*

Also, I wasn't trolling here. I like RP. I came across a clip yesterday, and the next thing I know I'm watching a bunch of videos. I noticed his Aspie/HSP like traits (something I never really noticed before) so I came here to comment.

PS: If trolling is the act of gaining attention, I'm pretty sure I'm not a failure

----------


## Ronin Truth

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...58.qP_d88FmUCY

----------


## pess

> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...58.qP_d88FmUCY



I don't need proof. It's obvious he does

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> NorthCarolinaLiberty- I tried "debating" you before; it didn't take me long to realize that we were looking at issues from an entirely different dimension. It's obvious we have a completely different communication style. This has more to do with personality differences, I think.


Fair enough on a difference of opinion, but I think these differences, when hashed out, are rarely, if ever, the result of communication differences.  I think it's more a matter of values and personal responsibility.  It's easy, for example, for a big government advocate to support societal payment transfers _because that's the way we do things in our society_.  I think it's hypocritical for someone to support widespread transfers of others' money when he does nothing voluntarily.





> I have no idea why you did all that research on that video.


I mention it because liberals and other Ron Paul opponents made a big issue of it three years ago, and, apparently, people are still trying to make an issue of it.  Perceptions of Ron Paul certainly vary, but focusing on these items are often a distraction.  Paul could be described as off-the-wall compared to political stiffs, but I see nothing much out of the ordinary in his humanity.  It's really a shame because his lucidness in the context of his liberty mindset is a breath of fresh air.



Merry Christmas.

----------


## pess

[QUOTE=NorthCarolinaLiberty;5736768Paul could be described as off-the-wall compared to political stiffs, but I see nothing much out of the ordinary in his humanity. It's really a shame because his lucidness in the context of his liberty mindset is a breath of fresh air.[/quote]

That's why he appeals to my sensibilities. I don't care for his son, though.





> Merry Christmas


Happy Holidays!

----------


## pess

btw- wonder woman isn't the type I had envisioned. The woman I had in mind is more asexual, or maybe even sapiosexual (side note: I keep seeing and hearing this word EVERYWHERE after discovering what it was a few weeks ago...weird. I blame NPR). 

She is not relatable to the average woman, but they respect, admire, and even fear her. There is no "you go girl" mantra or any "supermom" archetype that appeals to the middle American soccer mom. She has an almost aristocratic quality to her- she is powerful because she is naturally powerful. 

She is eclectic and eccentric, so she can't be easily psychoanalyzed by a bunch of glib pop psychologists. Men find her mesmerizing, but she intimidates them. She is romantically unapproachable, but they have no problem being led by her and taking orders.

How can anyone not find it pleasurable and rewarding to witness a unknown woman going against all conventionality and stereotypes go up on a national stage and verbally emasculate a bunch of smug, arrogant corporate lawyers in suits (or pant suits) all while being charming, likable, and spot on accurate in the process in front of millions?

Nah, she's much cooler, mysterious, and smarter than wonder woman. She's no jingoist, either.

----------


## oyarde

> I came across a video on youtube and couldn't help but observe that Ron Paul has a lot of Asperger/HSP traits.
> 
> If you watch some of his interviews or speeches he is prone to getting overexcited and emotional. It almost seems like his brain in processing information much too fast for him to coherently express his thoughts- when you combine that with his obscure interests (Austrian Economics/Federal Reserve) that all leads to him coming across as some rambling eccentric to many people.
> 
> Anyway, is just me or does Ron Paul have a lot of Aspie or HSP traits? It's kinda weird I never noticed that before.
> 
> Rand Paul is far more conventional and a superior public speaker, but he isn't nearly as smart or interesting or influential as his father.
> 
> I'm digressing here, but where are all the INTERESTING politicans? What young person wants to follow political elections filled with a bunch of corporate guys in business suits?


Uh , no , and if there is an appearance of such , it is because it is difficult knowing the correct answers when people ask stupid $#@! , by the way , what was your time in the 220 yard dash ?

----------


## pess

> Uh , no , and if there is an appearance of such , it is because it is difficult knowing the correct answers when people ask stupid $#@! , by the way , what was your time in the 220 yard dash ?



I honestly don't know what his ability to run fast when he was younger has anything to do with what I was talking about?

Aspies and HSPs aren't monolithic. They vary among individuals. Also, many don't see their Asperger Syndrome as a "disorder". Some just see is as personality quirks, and even come to embrace their "otherness".  They also aren't all super smart- just because many of them have 120+ IQs doesn't mean they all do.

Anyway, I wasn't saying RP had it. I just noticed (and based on a google search, apparently other people did as well) that he has a few stereotypical traits that are common among Aspies/HSPs.

----------


## JK/SEA

just shootin' the $#@! tonight again i see...

for some reason, the term 'drool donkey' just popped into my head...

----------


## pess

> just shootin' the $#@! tonight again i see...
> 
> for some reason, the term 'drool donkey' just popped into my head...



lmao. i had to look that one up. 

nah, i think my brain is naturally in a psychedelic state tho. convergent thinking + odd thinking patterns + hsp + intp + openness to experience = madness.

at least i know i'm insane. 

i'm experimenting with optimism and extroversion in the year 2015- so hopefully i'll become more normal (and less self-absorbed). hell, i even watched MNF last night and didn't over-analyze it. progress!

----------


## JK/SEA

> lmao. i had to look that one up. 
> 
> nah, i think my brain is naturally in a psychedelic state tho. convergent thinking + odd thinking patterns + hsp + intp + openness to experience = madness.
> 
> at least i know i'm insane. 
> 
> i'm experimenting with optimism and extroversion in the year 2015- so hopefully i'll become more normal (and less self-absorbed). hell, i even watched MNF last night and didn't over-analyze it. progress!


'drool donkey' is a RPF inside joke now. Maybe REV 9 will come back and explain it to you. It was his way of showing affection to 'certain' posters.

----------


## pess

> 'drool donkey' is a RPF inside joke now. Maybe REV 9 will come back and explain it to you. It was his way of showing affection to 'certain' posters.



oh, i thought you were referring to SHROOMS implying i was tripping. it sounded old skool, that is why i looked it up (thanks google). i don't know REV 9 (and probably don't want to).

and *facepalm* i meant to say DIVERGENT thinking. 

thats the main reason i post on forums. why do i always have to explain myself to strangers on the internet? note to self: stop that.

----------


## pess

okay, since i'm curious I googled "drool donkey" ronpaulforums and only found one thread where it was mentioned. it wasn't mentioned by that REV9 person, but they were in that thread.

he/she seemed conspiracy/religious minded. calling people "satanists" and whatnot.

----------


## pess

i just read few of that dudes (revolution9) posts. i didn't agree with what he was saying, but i like his style. haha

----------


## JK/SEA

> i just read few of that dudes (revolution9) posts. i didn't agree with what he was saying, but i like his style. haha


ahhh...good. You found him.

His name is Randy Blain. He is a warrior for Liberty. I like Randy. He was a prolific poster in here, with some very interesting thoughts on a variety of topics relating to Ron and the early days of this forum. Very inspirational. To me anyway. He literally destroyed trolls in here 'back in the day'...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?740-Revolution9

----------


## pess

i only read one thread (one he bashing Richard Dawkins and even called him a drool donkey or whatever). i liked his polemical and antagonistic writing style even though I didn't agree with what he was saying.

----------


## A. Havnes

> I came across a video on youtube and couldn't help but observe that Ron Paul has a lot of Asperger/HSP traits.
> 
> If you watch some of his interviews or speeches he is prone to getting overexcited and emotional. It almost seems like his brain in processing information much too fast for him to coherently express his thoughts- when you combine that with his obscure interests (Austrian Economics/Federal Reserve) that all leads to him coming across as some rambling eccentric to many people.
> 
> Anyway, is just me or does Ron Paul have a lot of Aspie or HSP traits? It's kinda weird I never noticed that before.
> 
> Rand Paul is far more conventional and a superior public speaker, but he isn't nearly as smart or interesting or influential as his father.
> 
> I'm digressing here, but where are all the INTERESTING politicans? What young person wants to follow political elections filled with a bunch of corporate guys in business suits?


My brother has Asperger's; I don't think Ron Paul does.

----------


## JK/SEA

> i only read one thread (one he bashing Richard Dawkins and even called him a drool donkey or whatever). i liked his polemical and antagonistic writing style even though I didn't agree with what he was saying.



i know its not your intention of explaining why you even come in here except to claim the drool donkey mantle, but maybe someday you will come clean about what the $#@! it is you are trying to accomplish by your low value posts...if its being a punching bag in here, then carry on...your shtick is wearing thin.

----------


## pess

> My brother has Asperger's; I don't think Ron Paul does.


never said he did. 




> i know its not your intention of explaining why you even come in here except to claim the drool donkey mantle, but maybe someday you will come clean about what the $#@! it is you are trying to accomplish by your low value posts


uh, have you not realized i banned myself? i'm restricted to the guest forum, but yet some keep responding to my "low value" posts *shrug*




> your shtick is wearing thin


the weird thing is: it's not a schtick. but yeah, duh! that's why i left.

"all style... no substance"

----------


## pess

hey jk/sea i'm going to quote neitzsche here...





> What? You seek something? You wish to multiply yourself tenfold, a hundredfold? You seek followers? Seek zeros!


why am i here?

did you ever hear of a rebel without a cause? a class clown? the irreverent nihilist? the weirdo immature guy with an overactive imagination and high iq? what about the lazy stoner? or the socially anxious ambivert with a histrionic streak and an impressionistic style?

well, i was cursed with a combination of those traits. i'm a $#@!ty actor- if i attempted to play a role, i'd eventually out myself due to my personality.

why does one always need a cause? a goal? a purpose? for what reason are humans even on this planet?  i see a ton of "low value" posts here, many of them don't get much attention, mine did.

i have left my mark on this site. the screen name pessimist will be remembered on here for while will it not? 

let me leave you with another nietzsche quote: 




> In everything one thing is impossible: rationality.


Happy Holidays!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Ron's old. What you're describing is someone who is displaying signs of aging.

Go watch interviews and speeches from when he was Rand's age. Should dispel the myth that Rand is a better speaker than Ron, while you're watching them.

----------


## imist

> Ron's old. What you're describing is someone who is displaying signs of aging.
> 
> Go watch interviews and speeches from when he was Rand's age. Should dispel the myth that Rand is a better speaker than Ron, while you're watching them.


She doesn't care to find the answer.  Pessie starts threads so she can find a way to talk about herself.

----------


## pess

> She doesn't care to find the answer.  Pessie starts threads so she can find a way to talk about herself.


aw isn't that sweet? i got a secret admirer. i presume you "ismist" is translated to "i miss"?

you can "her" on the intj forums now

----------


## pess

> aw isn't that sweet? i got a secret admirer. i presume you "ismist" is translated to "i miss"?
> 
> you can "her" on the intj forums now


to english:


aw isn't that sweet? i got a secret admirer. i presume "ismist" is translated to "i miss"?

you can find "her" on the intj forums now

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

OP is a paid or volunteer troll, much like Zip, Count, and PRB.  His trolling however, is weak because he can't even support his claim.  Seems he's just lazy.

His subject matter is also weak.  The claim about Paul's personality or so-called quirkiness still persists, even though other presidents have displayed more awkwardness.  Bush Jr. was a buffoon, so Cheney had to put on non-buffoon face of the office.  Nixon was never comfortable in front of a camera or with the media, as indicated by his body language, dialogue, etc.  Even Jimmy Carter had trouble with this.  There is also Ford and Johnson, who was, arguably, a basket case holding the highest political office.

The idea that Paul is awkward, quirky, or whatever is just a distraction because other presidents possessed those traits.  People don't like Paul because he represents freedom and is a threat, but they make up nonsense.  They are weaklings.

----------

